# My Morphing Container



## Pirateglow (Jul 29, 2008)

I needed to make a morphing container and I couldn't find any plexi or screen lying around so I took advantage of LEGOs I had. We'll see how it works.


----------



## asilsdorf (Sep 7, 2005)

You could also just prop one end of your container up so that one end is above the water level.

In my morph container, the land area is just a mound of sphagnum moss with a philodendron clipping on it.


----------



## markbudde (Jan 4, 2008)

That should work pretty well. Tads and polywogs tend to like being able to rest in the shallowest water they can find, and sometimes when it is just smooth plastic they swim up and then slowly slide back into the deep end. Of course, my froglet ended up coming out up the plastic wall instead of the sloped end.


----------



## basshummper (Jan 13, 2008)

you should build him a castle up there on the dry spot.


----------



## rotarymagic (Mar 4, 2008)

basshummper said:


> you should build him a castle up there on the dry spot.


rofl..

I wonder if lego men would stress the tad..


----------



## Pirateglow (Jul 29, 2008)

Lego Men and Castle Hiding Spaces Sounds like great addition. I will keep that in mind.


----------



## rotarymagic (Mar 4, 2008)

Pirateglow said:


> Lego Men and Castle Hiding Spaces Sounds like great addition. I will keep that in mind.


I will say though.. that is pretty ingenious...


----------



## Greg (Dec 25, 2007)

The lego thing is an interesting idea. For my morphing containers I just used a tupperware container with some papertowels in the bottom and then prop it up at an angle so that half of it has water in it and the other half has a moist towel in the bottom. I also would put some of that compressed moss in it so that the frogs have something to hide in.


----------



## Pirateglow (Jul 29, 2008)

I did add some Lego Flowers (See photo). 

On a more serious note, do you think adding some sphagnum moss padding here and there will make the pH of the water too acidic in this container.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

Kendall. Nice idea, but I dont think you need to get so elaborate....

My morphing containers are sterilite or similar boxes [with lids], filled 1/2 to 3/4 inch with water from the tads usual conditions, and a mound of sphagnum to one side. 

Simple. 

[Healthy] Morphing tads can climb walls, hide under sphagnum, and stay submerged for extended periods....so no special conditions need to be given to them to 'get out' of the water really.

Best,


----------

